# استخدام الرافعة الشوكية في رفع الاشخاص بأمان تام



## احمد ابو جلال (21 يناير 2009)

كثيرا ما يتكرر المشهد التالي أمامنا
-ماسورة بها كسر وتحتاج اصلاح ولكن المشكلة كيف نصل أليها وهي علي ارتفاع 3 متر
-الحل هو الوقوف علي بالتة خشب يرفعها الكلارك وانهاء العمل
-النتجة أحتمال السقوط والاصابة الشدية لانزلاق البالتة او اختلال توازن الشخص 
حل هذه المشكلة
استخدام سلة رفع مخصوصة للاستخدام مع الكلارك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tXWPQ6SIKA
ارجو ان يكون هناك اضافة
شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 يناير 2009)

يرجى تحميل الملف
كون هذا الموقع محجوب لدينا
مع الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور احمد

بس بردو مع ذلك انا شخصيا لا احبزها .. كون الرافعة لم تصمم لذلك الغرض و عدم التزام العمال بتعليمات السلامة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 يناير 2009)

م سيد
في حالة الصيانة الطارئة وفى الارتفاعات المتوسطة مع وجود عامل السرعة خاصة في المصانع التي من الصعب توقفها لفترة طويلة لعمل سقالة اوغيرها من الحلول يكون هذه أفضل حل
السؤال
كام واحد يطبق هذا او حلول بديلة يفيدنا بها؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان يتفضل احد الاخوة 
بتوضيح طريقة رفع الملفات من علي الyoutube
او وضع الفيديو مباشرتا في المشاركة
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2009)

أخي أحمد الموقع محجوب لدى كثير من الدول العربية وبالتالي ستجد أن الردود قليلة لعدم تمكن الأخوة من رؤيته وأنا واحد منهم


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يناير 2009)

هذا الملف لعيون مشرفنا القدير 

http://ifile.it/4fs8qmr

وبعدين هذه السلة معترف "بفكرتها" عالمياً خاصة اوشا فليست الفكرة جديدة ولا هي مخالفة لمواصفات السلامة..


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 يناير 2009)

حقيقي م /على
بنفتقدك كتير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخ علي
وفعلاً هي فكرة مميزة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> هذا الملف لعيون مشرفنا القدير
> 
> http://ifile.it/4fs8qmr
> 
> وبعدين هذه السلة معترف "بفكرتها" عالمياً خاصة اوشا فليست الفكرة جديدة ولا هي مخالفة لمواصفات السلامة..


 
وضعت رابط في زاوية الأوشا ما يتضمن تأييد ما ذكرت من osha


----------



## احمد الفيشاوى (27 أبريل 2009)

للأسف لم أستطع التحميل من الموقع ، رجاء تنزيل الفيديو على موقع اخر


----------



## احمد الفيشاوى (27 أبريل 2009)

رجاء اعادة التنزيل على موقع اخر


----------



## احمد الفيشاوى (27 أبريل 2009)

أما عن الجانب الفني وهو لماذا العمل بهذه الطريقة يعتبر مأمون فى حالة تعذر ترتيب الطرق الأخرى؛ فها هو ردنا المبنى على أسس علمية طبقا لأعتى معايير السلامة العالمية التى تحكم الجميع وليست وجهات نظر واجتهادات شخصية بدون دليل موضوعى :

*· *American model, OSHA , Occupational Safety and Health Administration, Department of Labor 29CFR 1926.603(viii)
*· **British model, HSWA, Health and Safety at Work ,Etc. Act 1974 ,Section 2*

*o **يجوز استعمال الرافعة فى رفع الأشخاص بشرط التثبيت الجيد لصندوق الرفع بالشوكة وهذا ماتم وزيادة (عدد 8 قفيز) كما نص المعيار الأمريكى.*
*o **يجوز استخدام الرافعة وتجهز للعمل كسطح عمل على الشوكتين **working platform** لإنجاز اى عمل ما وخاصة اعمال الإضاءة كما نص المعيار الأنجليزى. *
*رابعا:-*
*اما عن عدم وجود وسيلة حماية لتجنب سقوط العامل من ذلك الإرتفاع لأنه لا توجد نقط تثبيت لأحزمة الأمان مستقلة عن الرافعة أو أي وسيلة أخري للحماية من السقوط.*
*كما تعرفون سيادتكم وجود الحاجز الواقى **Guardrail ** بإرتفاع من 36 الى 42 بوصة للسلة يعتير احد انظمة الوقاية من السقوط دون الحاجة لنظام قابض من السقوط وهو حزام الآمان **PFAS **.......( المعيار الأمريكى للوقاية من السقوط ).*
*خامسا:-*
*اما عن عدم اتزان الرافعة نتيجة وضع السلة فهذا غير منطقى لأن **حمل الرافعة **SWL** 3000* * كجم،* *ووزن السلة بالعامل لا يتعدى 200 كجم والأرض مستوية، عدم الإتزان قد ينتج عن وجود الأسطح المائلة والغير مستوية **Uneven ground** وللأوزان الغير مسموح بها **Overload** Capacity **.*


----------



## الديب ن (27 أبريل 2009)

لكم كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخ احمد الفيشاوي
علي الاسس العلمية والتوضيحات الجيدة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 مايو 2009)

My friend I think using the forklift for lifting personnel is not safe. we have to use a crane and a certified personnel basket with all fall arrestor equipment we need in this task.


----------



## fraidi (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا رررررررررررر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 مايو 2009)

اخواني
اعتقد انه طالما هناك مواصفة فلا مجال للتخمين او ابداء الرأي الشخصي او وجهة النظر 
لكن الاولي الالتزام بالمواصفة حرفيا فهي اجدار بحماية الاشخاص لان من وضعوا المواصفات اكثر علما منا


----------



## lineahmed (5 يونيو 2009)

يعنى انا مكنتش مقتنع اوى لكن رد احمد الفيشاوى كان علمى جدا و بالتالى صعب الخلاف معاه 
لكن انا كنت اعرف ان المعيار الامريكى للسلامه قائمه عل تشريعات الاوشا و انا قريت الاوشا اكتر من مره 
و لسه مشفتش الفقره دى قبل كده خالص اتمنى انك ترفع المصادر عشان نستفيد بمصدر المعلومه 
و شكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------

